# New Karpiel Armageddon PORN!!!!!!!



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just finished it up.


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

*holy **** man!*

You have the best things ever made. Can you give a spec. list?
How the Mono6ti feel? What kind of rotor do you have?

I wish I had one (but with a Bullit or VP-Free)

Coldfire


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

That is a sick rig. I didn't see pix on RM yet. Are you racing GGG on it?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

DH40 said:


> I didn't see pix on RM yet. Are you racing GGG on it?


dude...there are like 2 threads in the DH forum


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i'm not a huge Karpiel fan but thats pretty f-ing sweet burlyass. Now it just needs to get dirty (but then, dont all our bikes...). ChrisRobin shoulda got the Karp instead of the Nicolai for sure....


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Acadian said:


> dude...there are like 2 threads in the DH forum


um....oops!


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah Yeah Nice ride give us a heads-up on the Mono 6's. Those are next on my wish list


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah Yeah Nice ride give us a heads-up on the Mono 6's. Those are next on my wish list


----------



## Curiouscaptian01 (Jan 19, 2004)

nice bike, looks fun


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

it's puuuurrdy


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

DH40 said:


> That is a sick rig. I didn't see pix on RM yet. Are you racing GGG on it?


Yep, I'm racing but only going sunday, so I have a few hours to work the bugs out


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

beefcake


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'm not a huge Karpiel fan but thats pretty f-ing sweet burlyass. Now it just needs to get dirty (but then, dont all our bikes...). ChrisRobin shoulda got the Karp instead of the Nicolai for sure....


It will be riden on sunday


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'm not a huge Karpiel fan but thats pretty f-ing sweet burlyass. Now it just needs to get dirty (but then, dont all our bikes...). ChrisRobin shoulda got the Karp instead of the Nicolai for sure....


Yep he shoulda


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Love that bike!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mudd said:


> Love that bike!


Love that 3 year old thread resurrection!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

I think this qualifies as beastiality no?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

My cousin has that bike with Monster Ts on the front! Very nice bike


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

It's always nice to know that there are people out there doing things to excess.

Sick rig my friend.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ace1 said:


> It's always nice to know that there are people out there doing things to excess.
> 
> Sick rig my friend.


incase you weren't aware... this "excess" led the poster to his demise back in '04, quickly bringing the good ol' days to a tragic end. The bike was taller than him... fell over, toppling onto him and plunging a bar-end in... horrible story, I'll spare the details.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

coma13 said:


> Love that 3 year old thread resurrection!


Dude, when ya going riding with us?


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mudd said:


> Dude, when ya going riding with us?


Whenever you start riding on the weekends! I think I'm going to Laguna on Saturday and then probably somewhere in the SD area Sunday morning.


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

wha? so he's posting from beyond the grave? Creepy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

oh snap.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Acadian said:


> dude...there are like 2 threads in the DH forum


frickin sweet


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

How did this post get dug up?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

HOLEY **** THAT IS *SICK!* I want one now!

How much did it cost and what are the specs?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Weird man. The spirit of "posts-past" are messin with us.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Weird man. The spirit of "posts-past" are messin with us.


No doubt, I still ride the same bike though.


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

Hippies spend more time riding, less time polishing their garage floor- probably just as shiny as back in '04.


----------

